# Graphic Designer for Screen Printer Needed



## hobbymachine (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi,
I posted a couple years ago about needing a graphic artist for a busy screen print shop. 
Occasionally, we are asked to come up with a concept for a customer so basically from scratch. Need someone with a talent for this type of work.
If you or you know someone that does this type of work and does quick turnarounds, understands screen printing, color separations and choking colors, please reach out to me.
I included an example of a random shirt I found online that show the type of work we sometimes need done.
[email protected]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

